# needed: linkage design ideas



## skorch (Oct 17, 2007)

Greetings all, this is my very first post here. I am looking to make a monster in a box prop but I want to have more than the lid slamming up and down. I have been searching for a way to have a rocking motion as well as the lid slamming but with no luck. I am hoping to accomplish this all from a single wiper motor. I was thinking about having dual pushrods (one pushing the lid the other lifting the box off the ground) following a single cam but I am not so sure about the reliability of that design. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Scary Terry used a wiper motor for rocking in his coffin project. That might give you some ideas.

http://www.scary-terry.com/kitsinkcoffin/coffinrocker.htm

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a MIB prop that uses a large cam to lift the lid and shake the front panel. If you would place a pivot point under the box to sort of balance it, the shaking motion of the lid should give enough force to rock the box without addind a linkage....just a thought....


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Check out this thread. It should have the information you are looking for.

By the way, I upgraded the speakers in my creature crate this year, so the sound will be much louder.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'd forgotten about your great prop from last year gmacted. That was very nice work.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> I'd forgotten about your great prop from last year gmacted. That was very nice work.


ScareFX,

Thanks for the compliment. Everyone enjoyed it last year.

By the way, thanks for the idea of the dungeon cage. I made one frightfully similar. As they say, imitation is the highest form of flattery.


----------

